# Who has booked a week after a Tugger sighting ?



## sun starved Gayle (Mar 13, 2016)

A couple of people thanked me for a recent sighting I posted. That got me thinking about all the weeks I have booked because of a Tugger sighting.
Off the top of my head:

Kona Hawaiian Resort - Big Island -  two weeks at Christmas
Manhattan Club - NYC -  Spring Break
Worldmark Seaside -Seaside, OR -  August week
Arroyo Roble - Sedona, AZ - spring break
Lawaii Beach Resort - Kauai - Thanksgiving week
Westin Princeville Ocean View Resort -Kauai-January week
Whistler (can't think of resort name at the moment) - British Columbia - July
Eagle Crest - Redmond, OR - spring break

I know there are more.... Lots of great family memories due to a Tugger taking the time to post. So a big THANK YOU to anyone who has ever posted a sighting!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 13, 2016)

Since I know someone will ask:

The Sightings and Distressed Forum is right below the TUG Lounge.  

Access to this forum is a benefit of TUG membership.


----------



## JudyH (Mar 13, 2016)

I have. At least three times. Venice, Italy. Manhattan Club. Holiday Vacation at Cape Canaveral. Maybe a few more.  
I am very grateful to Tuggers who post these.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 13, 2016)

I too have benefited from TUG MEMBER sightings ... made some GREAT memories on those trips ... taking 2 trips to AKV (early December and then middle of January) - first the planning trip for the 2nd trip with my 11 yo nephew whose parents both SWORE they would never take him back to WDW after his 1st trip @ age 3; taking my recently widow sister to VWL in May and then back to AKV early November.

And I have gotten trades to hotels in Chicago and weeks in NYC to Manhatten Club, Hilton Club and HGVC @57st.


----------



## PamMo (Mar 13, 2016)

This is a nice thread, Sun Starved Gayle. The sightings board is a great benefit for TUG members! I've booked tough-to-get Hawaiian Westins, Hiltons, and Marriotts, as well as Disney resorts, Boston, Sanibel Island, gorgeous 3BR suites in Grand Luxxe, and more, thanks to other Tuggers. Many, many thanks to them! I only hope my sightings have helped others. I think good karma comes around.


----------



## Weimaraner (Mar 13, 2016)

I've booked Sheraton Broadway Plantation Myrtle Beach, Holiday Inn Vacation Club in Cape Canaveral, and probably a Disney. Very much appreciated. And I like it when I post a sighting and another TUGer follows up with a "got it! Thx" so it makes posting worthwhile.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 13, 2016)

I booked my upcoming Maui vacation through the kindness of folks posting in the sightings area.  Thank you to all those that do this


----------



## Panina (Mar 13, 2016)

Marriotts Sabal Palms from Rci for spring break. I saw the sighting post a few minutes after it was posted and grabbed it.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Mar 13, 2016)

Probably about a half dozen.

Mostly back in the good old days of Starwood bulk banks for Maui.


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 14, 2016)

I'll bet I've gotten around 5-6 sightings.  I once posted when I threw back a Royal Mayan 2 bd and someone posted within a short time that they had nabbed it, so that was nice.  I've also posted a few sightings once in a while, but just haven't been checking RCI much in the past year or so.

Many thanks to those who put forth the effort to post!


----------



## chalee94 (Mar 14, 2016)

St Kitts when I was still pretty new to timesharing.  A few more that I was close on but decided that I couldn't use. 

I am very appreciative of the information.


----------



## jfbookers (Mar 14, 2016)

*sightings*

Thanks for NYC and San Francisco


----------



## KarenP (Mar 14, 2016)

I haven't directly booked a sighting, but I use the information to find out what kind of bulk deposits are being made, and when.  Very helpful!


----------



## famy27 (Mar 14, 2016)

I got Saratoga Springs at Disney for Thanksgiving in a last-minute sighting after my OGS had expired. I had given up hope, so I was very surprised and grateful to see that sighting.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 14, 2016)

I have taken advantage of Sightings many times!  We travel 10-12 weeks a year, on average, so I watch the Sightings board often for something I didn't see because I assume there will be the same ol' stuff.  

For example, sometimes I don't look at Napa Valley because I think it's probably only a few off-season weeks in at WM Windsor or Riverpointe Napa Valley.  Then someone will post an II sighting for Shell Vino Bello, and of course it's a great newer resort, right where we want to be.  And it's cheaper to exchange in than use my own Shell Points for a week.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 14, 2016)

I have 4 bookings this year, HGVC Kingsland 2weeks, Laguna Surf, HGVC W 57th.  I had 1 booking and 1 distressed week at NCV last year.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## herillc (Mar 16, 2016)

Had benefit from sightings forum many times during the last 4 years. The most recent one is marriott's newest addition in NYC. Thanks to sighting, i could book a prime holiday week at new marriott hotel in NYC.


----------



## brownhaired_girl (Mar 16, 2016)

I was able to get a 3 bedroom at Breeze Private Residence in Costa Rica for next February.   Thank you Youppi
I LOVE getting tapatalk notifications from the sightings threads.


----------



## DeeZee (Mar 23, 2016)

*Still can't find the forum heading*

I'm a member and logged in but don't see Sightings and Distressed forum.

Nevermind.  Got it.


----------



## lll1929 (Mar 23, 2016)

I have booked sightings several times.  I even have the email sent to me daily with changes to that particular board!!


----------



## jackio (Mar 23, 2016)

One time a generous TUGGER posted that she was releasing a last minute Manhattan Club Penthouse through II (July) and I grabbed it.  I was so grateful to her.


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 23, 2016)

Multiple times.  Sightings is worth MANY TIMES the modest fee for TUG membership.


----------



## medfield98 (Mar 26, 2016)

DeeZee said:


> I'm a member and logged in but don't see Sightings and Distressed forum.
> 
> Nevermind.  Got it.


I can't find the "Sightings and Distressed forum" Need specific steps to find. Thanks


----------



## Luanne (Mar 26, 2016)

medfield98 said:


> I can't find the "Sightings and Distressed forum" Need specific steps to find. Thanks



Until you are registered as a member (you are a guest) you won't be able to find it.


----------



## medfield98 (Mar 26, 2016)

I believe I am a Member not a Guest.  How do I check my status on the site?


----------



## youppi (Mar 26, 2016)

medfield98 said:


> I believe I am a Member not a Guest.  How do I check my status on the site?



On the left of your post, just under your name or in the top right of this web page under your name.

If you are a paid member (TUG member) and your status said that you are a guest, it is because you didn't enter your TUG BBS member code in your profile.


----------



## Conjoan (Mar 26, 2016)

*Where is the Distressed Inventory*

I am interested in learning more about this last minute opportunity but I can't find the posting.  I found the TUG Lounge but have no idea what "under" it actually means.  Can someone provide me with a little more info on how to find the postings?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Conjoan (Mar 26, 2016)

I have the same question as another person.  I am a paid member.  Where do I find my TUG BBS member code?


----------



## youppi (Mar 26, 2016)

From the email TUG sent to me when I registered on TUGBBS:

If you have a current paid TUG membership
[Note: not the same thing as registering to use TUGBBS]:
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Be sure to establish this fact by entering the current TUG BBS Member Code in your bbs profile, accessed via the User Control Panel (UserCP link in blue navigation bar on most bbs pages). Until you do so, the bbs will show you as 'Guest' rather than 'TUG Member'. For further help on this, please see this thread on the board:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53

For future reference, answers to most of your bbs operational questions may be found via the yellow 'BBS Help' link in the blue bar near the top of all TUGBBS pages.


----------



## HudsHut (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks to those who posted on the Sightings board and 2 additional Tuggers who sent me emails, I confirmed HGVC Kings Land for summer 2017.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 26, 2016)

hudshut said:


> Thanks to those who posted on the Sightings board and 2 additional Tuggers who sent me emails, I confirmed HGVC Kings Land for summer 2017.



We will be spending two weeks in the Kohala Suites this April.  I got those after last year's sightings here.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 26, 2016)

I just wanted to say Thank You again to some of our forum members that emailed me / texted me to let me know that they saw a unit early Friday Morning that I could e-plus into...

This forum truly has the very best group of People I have ever meet and I truly appreciate all of you being so kind....thank you...


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 27, 2016)

literally the epitome of the phrase "Timeshare owners helping each other" that TUG was founded on!


----------



## youppi (Mar 27, 2016)

The only problem is that there is more taker than giver.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 27, 2016)

youppi said:


> The only problem is that there is more taker than giver.



I think the "GIVERS" are a group who WISHES they could be TAKERS ... the old fashion term is "Armchair Travelers". 

I, for one, appreciate the POSTS for these Sightenings ... and the responses by others, who are full of happiness at getting a great vacation due to the kindness and effort of another TUG MEMBER.

I would further suggest, that the member who TOOK the vacation, adds to the thread with the sightings, a special moment from their trip ... the ride they got conned onto, the walk on the beach at sunset or sunrise, the perfect dinner, endless hours spent with a grandchild wanting their hand ... 

I know I found a DVC exchange to take a 12yo nephew on ... his reward for _way better_ attendance in school ... he wanted a Ft Lauderdale summer week (like his older brothers)/got a January WDW trip staying at AKV. The Disney trip was one of the best ever .. that I took; must be for him also... as any mention gets a BIG GRIN across his face.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 27, 2016)

youppi said:


> The only problem is that there is more taker than giver.





vacationhopeful said:


> I think the "GIVERS" are a group who WISHES they could be TAKERS ... the old fashion term is "Armchair Travelers".



Yes, I'm one of those "Amchair Travelers" for some of my sightings but that doesn't dismiss the point that Youppi is making. 
Honestly, I don't necessarily limit my sightings to places I want to go. I frequently post what I think are the TUG favorites most of the time  
And from time to time, I also try to help folks understand what is available. I've done that especially with my RCI sightings in the past that cover specific destinations vs a specific resort.


----------



## Gaozhen (Mar 27, 2016)

We had an OGS running that found only partial matches but thanks to a Tugger sighting we knew there was a dump - I called RCI immediately and magically got FOUR units at Kohala HGVC for a family trip spring 2017!  We had expected to have family split between the several surrounding resorts to make it work, but you guys made it happen all together. Thank you!!!


----------



## klpca (Mar 27, 2016)

I haven't had time to reply to this post but I have definitely booked weeks off of the sightings threads. Sometimes it has been places that hadn't been on my radar (Costa Rica) other times it has been tried-and-true (the Hawaii Marriotts or Westins). I always try to respond with my thanks in the sightings threads to express my gratitude for posting. I try to return the favor by posting sightings. It's fun to see others excited about getting a great trade. 

For us, timesharing works best if we have an open mind to traveling to places that we hadn't previously considered. We're shoulder season travelers so our options are open. I love when people share sightings of their favorites, not just the most popular locations.


----------



## Gaozhen (Mar 27, 2016)

PS -still a noob here, so how does one find & recognize a sighting or determine that it's a distress / good value? I've done random searches and seen places available, but don't yet know how to tell and what to post. Thanks!


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 27, 2016)

Just one so far. But probably more in the future. The one I booked wasn't actually posted in the Sightings forum though. It was a response on a thread I started.


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 27, 2016)

Gaozhen said:


> PS -still a noob here, so how does one find & recognize a sighting or determine that it's a distress / good value? I've done random searches and seen places available, but don't yet know how to tell and what to post. Thanks!



If you think "I'd book that if XYZ" and XYZ is NOT "had more money" then it's probably a good value


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 27, 2016)

Gaozhen said:


> We had an OGS running that found only partial matches but thanks to a Tugger sighting we knew there was a dump - I called RCI immediately and magically got FOUR units at Kohala HGVC for a family trip spring 2017!  We had expected to have family split between the several surrounding resorts to make it work, but you guys made it happen all together. Thank you!!!



I was under the impression that the HGVCs had a one in four rule where you could book two units one week or two units consecutive weeks.  

Wondering how you got four units for the same week???

Do you have two RCI accounts??? My concern is that two of your units would get cancelled.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 27, 2016)

Gaozhen said:


> We had an OGS running that found only partial matches but thanks to a Tugger sighting we knew there was a dump - I called RCI immediately and magically got FOUR units at Kohala HGVC for a family trip spring 2017!  We had expected to have family split between the several surrounding resorts to make it work, but you guys made it happen all together. Thank you!!!



Wow FOUR units !! Congratulations that's a family reunion trip :whoopie:


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 27, 2016)

GrayFal said:


> I was under the impression that the HGVCs had a one in four rule where you could book two units one week or two units consecutive weeks.
> 
> Wondering how you hit four units for the same week???
> 
> Do you have two RCI accounts??? My concern is that two of your units would get cancelled.



Based on past TUG threads, it appears the number of concurrent units allowed depends on the resort.  Learn something new everyday 
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=220745&highlight=concurrent
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=229051&highlight=concurrent


----------



## Gaozhen (Mar 27, 2016)

GrayFal said:


> I was under the impression that the HGVCs had a one in four rule where you could book two units one week or two units consecutive weeks.
> 
> Wondering how you hit four units for the same week???
> 
> Do you have two RCI accounts??? My concern is that two of your units would get cancelled.



Eek - RCI said it was fine when booking but I just tried to call them again (closed, Sunday, do'h) and spent the last half hour searching the website for the rule. No luck but then: 



			
				alwysonvav said:
			
		

> Based on past TUG threads, it appears the number of concurrent units allowed depends on the resort.



Phew, glad there is no blanket 2 limit. Hoping Hilton is ok for the 4 since:



			
				alwysonvac said:
			
		

> Wow FOUR units !! Congratulations that's a family reunion trip! :whoopie:



Yep, parents, us, 6 more siblings + spouses + kids (5 under 5), so the the whole family. Saved our points and are over the moon to be able to help them afford a nice vacation and go all together! Thanks TUG!


----------



## HudsHut (Mar 27, 2016)

Gaozhen:
You got a great one! Your family will be thrilled. I really like the Waikoloa area.
Congratulations!


----------



## Luanne (Mar 27, 2016)

I was feeling kind of bad that I hadn't jumped on booking something with this latest sighting, then I realized I probably couldn't since we'll be at Kohala Suites this year.  Does the 4 in 1 apply to just that resort, or any of the Hilton resorts in that area?


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 27, 2016)

Luanne said:


> I was feeling kind of bad that I hadn't jumped on booking something with this latest sighting, then I realized I probably couldn't since we'll be at Kohala Suites this year.  Does the 4 in 1 apply to just that resort, or any of the Hilton resorts in that area?



Currently Hilton's 1 in 4 rule is per Resort


----------



## Luanne (Mar 27, 2016)

alwysonvac said:


> Currently Hilton's 1 in 4 rule is per Resort



Thanks.  Probably still won't try to grab anything for 2017, but nice to know we could do Bay Club or Kingsland without waiting until 2020.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 27, 2016)

Gaozhen said:


> PS -still a noob here, so how does one find & recognize a sighting or determine that it's a distress / good value? I've done random searches and seen places available, but don't yet know how to tell and what to post. Thanks!



That's a very good question.
There are some resorts that are always available in the off season and/or year round. So it's definitely hard to tell when you're first starting out 
It's only when you're checking availability on a regular basis that you start to know which resorts/weeks aren't normally available online for selection. 

*JMHO... for newbies *
(1) High demand resort/destination during high demand periods such as
- Highly Ranked Beach Resorts during the summer (June-Aug) 
- Highly Ranked Ski Resorts during ski season (XMAS-Mar)
- High Ranked Resorts close to National Parks and/or Historical Areas during the summer
_NOTE: Lots of families are tied to a school calendar because of their kids and/or their profession. As result there is high demand anytime the kids are out of school (holidays, summer break, spring break and XMAS/NYE). Especially for two bedroom units or larger _

(2) Of course some high demand locations/resorts are popular year round (and sometimes regardless of the weather) such as 
- Hawaii 
- Aruba
- Major City locations such as NYC, Boston, San Francisco
- Disney Vacation Club Resorts
- Four Season Residence Club Resorts

Which resorts are high demand resorts?  They're usually the TUG TOP Ranked resorts - http://www.tug2.com/BrowseResorts.aspx?Top TUG Resorts&top=TUG


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 28, 2016)

Gaozhen said:


> Eek - RCI said it was fine when booking but I just tried to call them again (closed, Sunday, do'h) and spent the last half hour searching the website for the rule. No luck but then:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As you booked the units on the phone with a rep I assume they know the rules....interesting for all to know it is possible to get multiple weeks with same check in date using one account at a 1 in 4 resort.  
Indeed, each resort must have its own rules.


----------



## Gaozhen (Mar 28, 2016)

Ok, update: called and verified that at this Hilton at least, there is no limit on units as long as the checkin date is the same. Phew!

I may post a separate thread as a resource to others with this question. 

And thanks alwysonvac and others, both for the congrats and for the input and guidance on finding distressed units to share!


----------



## Gaozhen (Mar 28, 2016)

*And onward with more distressed success stories!*

PS. Sorry to hijack the thread - back to the original topic: what other success stories do you have thanks to the sightings/distressed forum?


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 28, 2016)

Gaozhen said:


> Ok, update: called and verified that at this Hilton at least, *there is no limit on units as long as the checkin date is the same*. Phew!
> 
> I may post a separate thread as a resource to others with this question.
> 
> And thanks alwysonvac and others, both for the congrats and for the input and guidance on finding distressed units to share!



Thanks for the confirmation regarding Hilton


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks to all who post sightings.

I've booked several weeks based on TUG sightings :whoopie:

The most recent was based on a Starwood internal sighting posted on the Starwood forum when peak summer weeks mysteriously appeared for Harborside at Atlantis.


----------



## Inhislove (Mar 29, 2016)

*HGVC Sea World/ Disney/ sales*

We've benefitted greatly from TUGger sightings.

Sometimes you guys are more accurate than the phone reps


----------



## jkrich (Mar 29, 2016)

We have booked several trades from the sightings board, the most recent one was today for a trade into Elara in Las Vegas.

Our favorite was in 2011 when someone posted a bulk space bank for Morritt's Grand.  We were able to book three units for Thanksgiving 2012 and took both of our daughters and their families for a vacation.

They, and particularly their husbands, were a little surprised when we called thirteen months ahead to see if they were available for Thanksgiving 2012.  Timeshares are a strange world if you are not involved in it.  

It did start a tradition as this year we are taking the same group to Orlando for Thanksgiving, staying at the Marriott Grande Vista.  Hopefully we won't run out of places to go where we can get enough units for the clan.

Jerry


----------



## Chrispee (Mar 29, 2016)

Two consecutive years I've gotten a 2br at the Club Intrawest Blackcomb Resort as a result of Tashamen's sightings postings.


----------



## Inhislove (Mar 30, 2016)

*Disney SSR!!*

My sister had a vacation scheduled for 4/30-5/7. After spotting the sightings of 3 and 4 night SSR units, I made a search for all the codes on Disney property and caught one late at night for 5/7, allowing her to extend her vacation with on property Disney time just before her annual passes expire.


----------



## alexadeparis (Mar 30, 2016)

Just last night grabbed an Elara unit for 10/2017. Thank you for your tireless searches


----------



## tashamen (Mar 31, 2016)

Chrispee said:


> Two consecutive years I've gotten a 2br at the Club Intrawest Blackcomb Resort as a result of Tashamen's sightings postings.



I'm so glad!  Not sure if DRI will continue bulk depositing these units going forward yet.


----------



## Tjim1972 (Apr 2, 2016)

*Tugger Sighting*

New to TUG. Where is the Lounge found so that I can access Sightings?


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 4, 2016)

nottub said:


> New to TUG. Where is the Lounge found so that I can access Sightings?



Here's the direct link to the Sightings/Distressed forum http://tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=3

It's listed right after the Tug Lounge under Private Forums but you have to be logged in as a TUG MEMBER to view it - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 4, 2016)

love that this thread continues to deliver!


----------

